# IMB - Intelligent Monitoring Group



## sydneysider (20 June 2008)

AAF is the old restructured New World Alloys (NWA). The AIM listing fell apart many months ago and the AAF shareprice tanked down to .005 cents. Issued shares are appox 550 million shares x .007 = A$3,850,000. Net assets are around $4,000,000 with $1.4 million in cash. Last quarter produced $1,890,000 in revenues at a cash cost of $890,000 leaving a gain of $1,000,000 on the table. This came from toll treating copper ore at their Congo operations. 

Copper prices are currently "thru the roof" in January they were around US$3.00 pound and have since then hit US$4.00 pound and are currently around US$3.85 pound. Will be interesting to see what numbers AAF comes up for the June quarter? 

Chart published below, appears to be verging on a major turn, technicals no longer have a negative bias and a base formation has been constructed over the last three and a half months. On fundamental grounds seems very substantially undervalued (refinery and 70% of Congo leases were valued at $8 million for AIM listing alone). 

AAF plans to sell the refinery, set up exploration program in or out of Congo. IMHO this situation may change in a bullish way due to very bullish copper prices. At .007 cents downside seems very limited with substantial "pop" potential.


----------



## springhill (1 August 2012)

*Re: EAF - East Africa Resources*

MC- $2.9m
SP- 4.5c
Shares- 65m
Options- Nil
Cash- $324k

East Africa Resources has three projects within Tanzania. Field work was undertaken at Eastern Rift and Mkuju areas in the June Quarter 2012.

*Mkuju Uranium Project*
The Mkuju Uranium Project is made up of 15 tenements (granted, offered and applications) covering 4,340 square kilometres in Southern Tanzania.
The company is targeting sedimentary type uranium deposits that usually form as tabular and roll‐front bodies hosted by coarse sandstones. The nearby Uranium One owned (formerly Mantra Resources Limited) Mjuku River deposit (32,750 t @ 439ppm U3O8) and the Paladin Energy Limited Kayelekera Mine (14,728 t @ 810ppm U3O8) in Malawi are examples of sandstone hosted tabular deposits hosted in similar geological settings within Karoo Sandstone basins.
Mkuju Joint Venture
The Mkuju Joint Venture is a joint venture between the Company and Korea Resources Corporation (“KORES”). It covers the Mkuju South project which comprises two tenements in the southern part of the Mkuju Uranium Project.
Under the terms of the agreement KORES has committed to a staged investment of US$3.5 million to secure a 50% interest in the Mkuju South uranium project, with the staged investment aligned with two major exploration programs at Mkuju South. An initial amount of A$2 million (for a 28% shareholding in the project) will be paid by KORES for the purpose of satisfying the work obligations and expenditure requirements during the initial exploration program to be undertaken over this initial 12 month period. Following the initial exploration program, a further US$1.5 million (for an additional 22% of the project) will be paid by KORES to fund the work obligations and expenditure requirements associated with a second exploration program during the following 12 months.

*Eastern Rift Uranium Project*
The Eastern Rift Project consists of 35 tenements covering 8,150 km² around Lake Manyara in the North of Tanzania. The target geology is the Manyara Basin, where playa lake sediments have filled a large rift structure.
The exploration concept is based on a modified playa‐lake calcrete model where uranium is accumulated along porous weakly cemented sand seams that are inter‐bedded through the clay lake sediments. Figure 4 shows the tenement block, the presence of sedimentary basins and channels and airborne targets. Drilling of surface anomalies in 2011 showed evidence of widespread low grade uranium enrichment that suggests the target model is valid.

*Madaba Uranium Project*
The Madaba Project consists of 20 tenements covering 8,550 km² in the south of Tanzania.
No work was conducted on the Madaba Project in the June quarter. Figure 8 shows the tenement holdings and the location of the uranium anomalies based on historical exploration undertaken in the 1970‐80’s.


----------



## System (15 September 2015)

On September 15th, 2015, East Africa Resources Limited (EAF) changed its name and ASX code to Threat Protect Australia Limited (TPS).


----------



## qldfrog (16 September 2015)

System said:


> On September 15th, 2015, East Africa Resources Limited (EAF) changed its name and ASX code to Threat Protect Australia Limited (TPS).




so many warning bells, 
so either the asx shell is reused by a true technical company to avoid a listing cost, or it is another of these
dotcom then mining then whatever the new trend is 
 investor sucking scheme.
So what is it with this one?


----------



## McLovin (16 September 2015)

Sounds like a new government agency.

TPS is a tiny security firm in Perth. They're making a loss but forecasting a profit for FY16. Looks like they're using the funds raised to buy a profitable security company. I put the prospectus in the dust bin after that.


----------



## skc (16 September 2015)

qldfrog said:


> so many warning bells,
> so either the asx shell is reused by a true technical company to avoid a listing cost, or it is another of these
> dotcom then mining then whatever the new trend is
> investor sucking scheme.
> So what is it with this one?




It's a backdoor listing.


----------



## Ves (16 September 2015)

McLovin said:


> Sounds like a new government agency.
> 
> TPS is a tiny security firm in Perth. They're making a loss but forecasting a profit for FY16. Looks like they're using the funds raised to buy a profitable security company. I put the prospectus in the dust bin after that.



It's an interesting industry space. With the growing use of the "cloud" there is a lot of data out there that needs to be protected.   I see a lot of growth potential for the companies that can find a niche (I'm assuming that you'd have to as there are a lot of bigger global players around that will be more than willing to gobble up any potential excess profits).

I think you'd probably want to find a company that is at least cash flow positive,  otherwise you're sitting around footing the R&D bill until they can find a customer base (with no visibility as to whether they ever will).

PRO & SEN look interesting in this space on the ASX,   but unfortunately they are both trading at pretty high price to cash flow.  Exceptional growth in previous years,  but who knows how much more is left in the tank to justify the price.


----------



## McLovin (16 September 2015)

Ves said:


> It's an interesting industry space. With the growing use of the "cloud" there is a lot of data out there that needs to be protected.   I see a lot of growth potential for the companies that can find a niche (I'm assuming that you'd have to as there are a lot of bigger global players around that will be more than willing to gobble up any potential excess profits).
> 
> I think you'd probably want to find a company that is at least cash flow positive,  otherwise you're sitting around footing the R&D bill until they can find a customer base (with no visibility as to whether they ever will).
> 
> PRO & SEN look interesting in this space on the ASX,   but unfortunately they are both trading at pretty high price to cash flow.  Exceptional growth in previous years,  but who knows how much more is left in the tank to justify the price.




I'm half dead on the couch with the flu so must have missed something. I thought these guys were just a security firm? I actually thought they were looking to do a roll-up style biz model. It seems to be all the rage these days.

Maybe I need to read a bit more!


----------



## Ves (16 September 2015)

McLovin said:


> I'm half dead on the couch with the flu so must have missed something. I thought these guys were just a security firm? I actually thought they were looking to do a roll-up style biz model. It seems to be all the rage these days.
> 
> Maybe I need to read a bit more!




Hmm, just checked the website.  And it's the more traditional type of security like you said.  Maybe I should be on the couch!   

I'm not sure how a security company of this sort has $5m in revenue and makes a loss.  Sure,  there's a lot of fixed costs,  but still...


----------



## McLovin (16 September 2015)

Ves said:


> Hmm, just checked the website.  And it's the more traditional type of security like you said.  Maybe I should be on the couch!
> 
> I'm not sure how a security company of this sort has $5m in revenue and makes a loss.  Sure,  there's a lot of fixed costs,  but still...




Check out the handy "consulting contract" between a related party and the company on p73. $16,300/month and then $170/hour for any hours worked in excess of 12 days/month (why would they give days instead of hours?? Can you turn up for 1 hour/day for the first 12 days and then work like a beaver the rest of the month??) Infact the whole related party bit makes interesting reading.


----------



## System (17 December 2021)

On December 17th, 2021, Threat Protect Australia Limited (TPS) changed its name and ASX code to Intelligent Monitoring Group Limited (IMB).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 December 2021)

_*Recapitalisation a milestone event*_
 The $32m equity raise and partial debt repayment and forgiveness was a rebirthing event for TPS. The name change is a milestone event which will allow strong steps forward.

*significant events since recap* 
▪ Trial of AI video surveillance 
▪ Strategic sales opportunity with Mammoth 
▪ Platform investment program

*Business on track to meet or exceed its targeted Q4 run-rate EBITDA of $6.1m pa* 
Business trading on budget to Oct 21 and platform investment put it on track to meet or exceed Q4 targeted EBITDA – subject to making the required line conversions targeted

*Looking to a big FY2022*
 In the past 18 months, IMG has closed 3 control rooms, changed management, created several strategic partnerships, recapitalised and paid down debt..


----------

